# Notebook mit 2 HDD und 1 SSD



## cestlavie (10. November 2012)

Hallo Leute!

Für meinen Onkel suche ich ein geeignetes Notebook und da er auf Datensicherheit angewiesen ist (hatte bereits zweimal einen HDD Crash) möchte er gerne ein Notebook mit 2 Festplatten und 1 SSD. Bis jetzt habe ich dies nur bei Dell gefunden. Gibt es/kennt ihr andere Hersteller, die auch solch ein Notebook anbieten?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

cestlavie


----------



## fadade (10. November 2012)

Kommt etwas auf die Rahmenbedingungen an. Welche Größe (bei >15" gibts das bestimmt)? Welcher Preis (bei >1500€ auch sehr wahrscheinlich)? 
Welche Art von SSD?
 -> du kannst ja auch die Kombination 2x 2,5"-SATA-HDD und eine mSATA-SSD nutzen. Läuft aufs gleiche raus, aber einen mSATA-Slot und 2 2,5"-Schächte gibts bestimmt häufiger, als 3 2,5"-Schächte.


----------



## Alex555 (10. November 2012)

Es genügt in der Theorie jegliches mysn Notebook mit 2 Sata slots. Statt DVD Laufwerk kannst du da auch einen Halterahmen für eine Festplatte verbauen lassen. Dann kannst du auch 3Festplatten verbauen!( das mit der HDD statt Laufwerk sollte immer funktionieren)


----------



## der_knoben (10. November 2012)

Man könnte auch einfach eine HDD und eine SSD nehmen und für die Datensicherung eine externe HDD mit USB3 im 2,5" Format. Damit braucht sie keinen extra Stromanschluss und passt problemlos in eine Notebooktasche mit rein.


----------



## cestlavie (10. November 2012)

Über 15" geht durchaus in Ordnung. 17 Zoll sind sogar erwünscht. Preis ist an und für sich egal, können auch 3000 oder >3000€ sein. Welche Art von SSD? Es geht einfach um eine schnelle, aktuelle SSD. Wichtig ist, dass die 3.Festplatte nicht zulasten des DVD Laufwerks geht.

Geht das "du kannst ja auch die Kombination 2x 2,5"-SATA-HDD und eine mSATA-SSD  nutzen. Läuft aufs gleiche raus, aber einen mSATA-Slot und 2  2,5"-Schächte gibts bestimmt häufiger, als 3 2,5"-Schächte. 						" auch für HP Modelle?

Interessant ist für mich, ob es von HP Notebooks gibt, die sich mit 2 HDD und 1 SSD sowie einem Laufwerk konfigurieren lassen (sozusagen im Bereich der Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten vom Hersteller).

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## cestlavie (10. November 2012)

Die externe Festplatte ist eine zusätzliche Datensicherungsmöglichkeit, spiegelt aber nicht diesselbe Funktionalität wieder, wie eine 2. HDD, die per RAID alle Daten redundant vorhanden hat. Bei einem Festplattencrash habe ich - selbst bei täglicher Sicherung - einen (auch wenn geringen) Datenverlust.


----------



## Abductee (10. November 2012)

Die Datensicherheit ist mit einer externen Festplatte besser als mit meinem RAID.
Wenn der RAID-Controller defekt wird, (Blitzschlag oder Produktionsfehler) können beide Festplatten unbrauchbar werden.
Oder der Laptop fällt vom Tisch und es gibt auf beide HDD`s einen Headcrash.
Mit einer regelmäßigen Sicherung auf eine externe Festplatte die man dann wieder absteckt ist die Ausfallssicherheit höher.
Oder übers LAN ein NAS als Datensicherung nutzen.

Ansonsten würd ich vom Schenker ein P722 nehmen.
2xSATA mit RAID + msata SSD

mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG P722 PRO Gaming Notebook 43,9cm (17.3")


----------



## Tipi (14. November 2012)

Beim Thinkpad T420 geht sowas:
in den vorhandenen mpci-e packst du ein SSD Flash Speicher mit ca. 32gb.
eine hdd in den herkömmlichen festplattenschacht
zweite hdd über ultrabay adapter (20€) in den DVD Schacht als USB Plug in.


----------



## cestlavie (15. November 2012)

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Antworten. Mein Onkel hat sich nun doch für einen Dell Laptop entschieden. Das Thema kann als erledigt markiert werden.


----------

